#  Erste Hilfe >   Tachykardie, thorakaler Druck und Schmerz >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen,  
habe seit Jahren schon eine erhöhte Herzfrequenz, hatte diese aber bis vor kurzer Zeit dank Medikamente gut im Griff. Mittlerweile ist der Ruhepuls bei 100-120/min, dazu kommen dann täglich immer wieder plötzlich Phasen, wo die Frequenz bis zu 160 ansteigt und dann teilw. nur Minuten oder auch Stunden anhält, trotz einer Antiarrhythmikakombi aus Betablocker und Adenosin.
Weitere Symptome: Extrasystolen, Aussetzer, teilw. Schwindel, thorakales Druckgefühl 
Seit heute Abend ist ein leichter aber ständiger retrosternaler Schmerz da, ist nicht bewegungsabhänig und nicht ausstrahlend. 
Anfang des nächsten Jahres soll eine Elektophysilogischeuntersuchung durchgeführt werden. 
Hat noch jemand ein Tipp, was ich bis zu diesem Termin noch machen kann?   
Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

----------


## kaya

Sorry, hab`s erst jetzt gelesen. Hoffe, Du warst heute schon beim Arzt.
Wenn nicht, bitte schnellstmöglich hingehen. Nicht bis Montag warten. 
Infarktgefahr!!! 
Drücke die Daumen und wünsche gute Besserung. 
LG Vera

----------


## cebylon

Hallo, ich hatte auch seit fast 30 Jahren immer wieder sporadisch Herzrasen (Tachykardie) HF 170 bis manchmal sogar 210, Dauer von 1 Minute bis manchmal 20 Minuten, jedoch meistens selbst terminierend. Nun habe ich es mir "wegmachen" lassen, kaum zu glauben, dass alles vorbei ist  :Smiley:

----------

